# Prescription charges in Alicante



## jakethepeg (Oct 24, 2014)

Both my wife and I have recently had our first doctors appointments since becoming residents. We have both been impressed with the efficiency of the health care system, and i speak as an ex nurse  One question we have is that for pensioners with the SIP card I thought there was a cap on prescription charges, but my wife was charged 30 euros for 3 items. Any further information would be helpful when my prescription is due or renewal, thanks


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

If you are of working age then you pay a percentage, with 40% being the standard rate, increasing to 50% depending on income. My late mother who was retired used to pay a capped amount but I'll be honest I can't remember how much it was. Someone on here will know.

Keep in mind however that some medicines are not covered my thr social security. My oh has one tablet prescribed by the social security but they dont fund it so he pays 100%. Thankfully its not an expensive drug.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jakethepeg said:


> Both my wife and I have recently had our first doctors appointments since becoming residents. We have both been impressed with the efficiency of the health care system, and i speak as an ex nurse  One question we have is that for pensioners with the SIP card I thought there was a cap on prescription charges, but my wife was charged 30 euros for 3 items. Any further information would be helpful when my prescription is due or renewal, thanks


As far as there being a cap for pensioners (actually retired, with an S1 as far as British residents are concerned), in the Comunidad Valenciana - which includes Alicante - prescriptions are completely free as long as annual income is below 18,000€. You would have to have submitted a tax return for the 'system' to know your income though.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiaxica said:


> You would have to have submitted a tax return for the 'system' to know your income though.


Exactly. If you were living here for more than six months in 2020 you need to do a tax return (IRPF) in May-June this year, even if you're income was below the threshold and you don't owe anything.


----------



## jakethepeg (Oct 24, 2014)

We received our Residencia in October 2020, having arrived in August, so less than the 183 day requirement, but our income is below the 18,000 euro cut off (at the moment) so we will see what happens when we do register for the IRPF.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

My wife is a non tax payer and did her required first return last year, it still took some 9 months for the 10% to drop off her prescriptions though.

On that basis the earliest you could probably hope for would be early 2023.

There may be a way to reclaim what's been paid up until the exemption kicks in but frankly in her case for what she's paid it really didn't warrant the potential hassle.


----------

